# Can different dove species live together?



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, 

So I have a male dove, he'll be 2 on the 26th january. I hand raised him from before he was 1 week old because he was bought into the vet I was working at & was going to be euthanised . Anyways he's really friendly but lately he's been a bit more crazy & cooing at me heaps, chasing my feet & pecking me. I was thinking he might want a mate, but I can't get the same species that he is because turtle doves aren't pets normally, except for Booth  

So is it possible to get a different dove as a mate for him, or would that not work at all?? I know I can get diamond doves & ringneck doves here.
I'm just not sure, I wouldn't think it'd work but maybe it would?

It could be his age I guess, maybe he'll calm down when he gets a bit older?He free-ranges in my room for at least 4 hours a day & his house is big, he can fly in it & has room on the floor to walk around.


If anyone could let me know what you think that'd be great
thanks

Katie


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think a female Ringneck Dove might work - but I would introduce them slowly - i.e. keep them in separate cages at first and let them out for free-flight time together. If they _really_ like each other, they will probably eventually go back to one their cages together. And if they don't bond strongly as a pair, they still might be friends, kept in separate cages, that can get along together when getting free flight time. Either scenario might distract your dove from giving you _*all *_his attention, which sounds like what you want. 

I would not recommend another male of any species, however, as they can be territorial. And if your one dove is now "courting" you already, he might be especially intolerant of another male dove.


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for your reply 

I didn't mean it to sound like I don't like Booth giving me all of his attention. I really love him. I just worry that he's not happy just cooing at my feet all the time. No I wouldn't get another male, he's quite territorial of my room. 

Thanks though, it' something to think about. 
He's been quite happy the last couple of days. He's got lots of tail feathers growing so maybe that's why he's been so moody lately.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweets said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> I didn't mean it to sound like I don't like Booth giving me all of his attention. I really love him. I just worry that he's not happy just cooing at my feet all the time. No I wouldn't get another male, he's quite territorial of my room.
> 
> ...


If he is very territorial, he sounds like my Edmund. Make sure you really take your time with the introductions, and if free-flight together in your room doesn't work well at first, have them "date" in a room neither is accustomed to until they behave well together on those "dates."


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

thanks for your reply  Edmund is a cute name! 

If I did get him a mate I would introduce them very slowly. I'm not sure though. there seems to be more things that can go wrong than not. If they didn't get on I haven't got anywhere to keep another dove really. Also Booth can be quite crazy so I worry that he might hurt her.... I don't know. I want him to be happy but he might just have to be single man. 

thanks for your suggestions. I think I'll have to think about it & hope boothy calms down as he gets older.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweets said:


> thanks for your reply  Edmund is a cute name!
> 
> If I did get him a mate I would introduce them very slowly. I'm not sure though. there seems to be more things that can go wrong than not. If they didn't get on I haven't got anywhere to keep another dove really. Also Booth can be quite crazy so I worry that he might hurt her.... I don't know. I want him to be happy but he might just have to be single man.
> 
> thanks for your suggestions. I think I'll have to think about it & hope boothy calms down as he gets older.


Edmund lost several homes for aggression towards other birds and I still managed to get him paired up with his sweet quiet little hen. You should be just fine. Just keep them in separate cages across the room from eachother and all initial free-flying meetings should be in a room neither has seen before. 

Oh, and I watched one night when it was very chilly (this was after they started getting along in the bathroom mostly.) Edmund hates the cold more than a normal dove and fluffs very exaggeratedly. So, he was all fluffed and upset about the cold--and in the dark I just took him and popped him in her cage next to her. I woke before dawn and put him back in his cage. I did this for three nights. Then one morning I left them in her cage together. They chased and pecked a little, but there was no blood so it was alright. By the second day they were all lovey. I kept them in her cage for one week after that to be sure they were ok, then switched them to his cage.


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

oh that's sweet that Edmund gets on well with his girl dove now 

I'll think about it...apparentley ringneck doves are alot bigger than turtle doves (what booth is) so i'd have to find a small girl. And Booth has been in all the rooms haha!! he used to live in my sisters room when he was a baby & now he lives in my room & downstairs isn't an option 'cause we have 2 crazy little dogs 

I won't give up all hope of getting him a mate one day though. thanks for all the info, it's very helpful


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Sweets said:


> oh that's sweet that Edmund gets on well with his girl dove now
> 
> I'll think about it...apparentley ringneck doves are alot bigger than turtle doves (what booth is) so i'd have to find a small girl. And Booth has been in all the rooms haha!! he used to live in my sisters room when he was a baby & now he lives in my room & downstairs isn't an option 'cause we have 2 crazy little dogs
> 
> I won't give up all hope of getting him a mate one day though. thanks for all the info, it's very helpful


What about the bathroom or a walk-in closet or something? All else fails--whatever has been the least claimed. If you're lucky they fall in love at first sight anyway.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Sweets said:


> Hello,
> 
> So I have a male dove, he'll be 2 on the 26th january. I hand raised him from before he was 1 week old because he was bought into the vet I was working at & was going to be euthanised . Anyways he's really friendly but lately he's been a bit more crazy & cooing at me heaps, chasing my feet & pecking me. I was thinking he might want a mate, but I can't get the same species that he is because turtle doves aren't pets normally, except for Booth
> 
> ...


The Senegal Dove aka Laughing Dove, Laughing Turtle Dove, Palm Dove, Egyptian Turtle Dove, Little Brown Dove, Town Dove, Village Dove, Garden Dove has been bred in captivity since 1861. It is native to northern Africa, Arabia, India, Afghanistan, and Turkey. As a result of being introduced by people, they have become established in Turkey, Israel, Syria, Malta and near Perth, Australia.

Since the Senegal/Laughing Turtle Dove is not native to Australia...you may be able to find a breeder in your area and get a mate for Booth.

Or if you want to get a Ringneck Dove for a mate for him...Ringneck Doves (Streptopelia risoria) and Senegal Doves/Laughing Turtle Doves (Streptopelia senegalensis) are both members of the genus Streptopelia...and when paired up can produce fertile hybrids. John Pire, and I think also Wade Oliver, bred a few colors of Senegal Dove Hybrids.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/SeedSpecies/SenegalDove.htm

http://www.internationaldovesociety...icanSpecies/F1Hybrids/streptopeliahybrids.htm

Dawn


----------



## Sweets (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Dawn,
Thankyou for your reply. Sorry I have not written back sooner.

That is really interesting to learn that a laughing turtle dove & a ringneck dove could actually have babies.
I have been thinking of getting him a mate because he's in love with my socks. I put them in his house & he's made a nest for them with hay from my rabbits house! I made him some 'eggs' from tissues and he's sitting on them! So it makes me think he'd really like a mate. I'm not even that bothered if he has babies, just think he might like some company.

Thanks again, makes me think it could work for Boothy


----------

